
Hey you.. Wanna build a Linux daemon in C++? Here are the tools - janekolszak
https://github.com/janekolszak/cargo
======
janekolszak
Well Cargo has couple of libraries that can ease the development and that's
it.

Normally when you write a Linux daemon you'll need to use epoll for event
processing, signalfd for synchronous signals, timerfd etc. Cargo has OO
interface for those and we can use C++ primitives with it.

Another feature is that you can create easily serializable data structures
with CARGO_REGISTER macro. There are many serialization methods (like json,
GVariant, file descriptor etc.) available out of the box and it's very easy to
create your own.

My personal fave is the RPC lib with sync/async methods, signals, error
handling. You can use it to create client-daemon communication in hours
(instead of months).

Example usage of Cargo libs: \- Handling JSON config files \- Creating client
library for your daemon \- Event-callback based, C++ compatible hart of your
daemon

------
ausjke
what's the benefit of this over a typical c++ method? I'm planning to use c or
c++ for some network daemons.

